# New Intel Wolfdale Stock Cooler Pictured



## malware (Jan 21, 2008)

The new 45nm Wolfdale Core 2 Duo E8000 CPUs have a new cooler bundled with the BOX package. As you can see below, the cooler is similar than the one found in Intel's 65nm Conroes. This move probably helps Intel trim down the manufacturing costs, but mostly comes to show one big plus of the 45nm process and that's the lower heat output. 



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2008)

and it also looks like they've gone back to usind the old p4 style aluminium base.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 21, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> and it also looks like they've gone back to usind the old p4 style aluminium base.



Didn't even notice that change until you pointed it out.... I thought it was best to have copper base with aluminum fins, because copper displaces heat faster and aluminum dissipates it faster.

But then again if its not needed, copper is more expensive and is going up still last I knew.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Didn't even notice that change until you pointed it out.... I thought it was best to have copper base with aluminum fins, because copper displaces heat faster and aluminum dissipates it faster.
> 
> But then again if its not needed, copper is more expensive and is going up still last I knew.



and copper cost more to use in manufacturing due to it's higher melting point and it's harder than aluminium.
also, it weighs more, so shipping a bunch at one time would cost more.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 21, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> and copper cost more to use in manufacturing due to it's higher melting point and it's harder than aluminium.
> also, it weighs more, so shipping a bunch at one time would cost more.



Aww didn't think of all that either.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Aww didn't think of all that either.




i'm always thinking...


----------



## largon (Jan 21, 2008)

niko084 said:


> (...) copper displaces heat faster and aluminum dissipates it faster.


:shadedshu
Not true. 
There is no such thing as element-specific "heat dissipation factor".


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2008)

largon said:


> :shadedshu
> Not true.
> There is no such thing as element-specific "heat dissipation factor".



no, but there is "thermal resistance," and copper's is lower than aluminium. so there.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 21, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> no, but there is "thermal resistance," and copper's is lower than aluminium. so there.



Well in that very manner.... A material with more thermal resistance will take longer to heat up and longer to cool down because it is resistant to thermal changes, so in that matter it would take longer/shorter depending for the heat to dissipate.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 21, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Well in that very manner.... A material with more thermal resistance will take longer to heat up and longer to cool down because it is resistant to thermal changes, so in that matter it would take longer/shorter depending for the heat to dissipate.



thought this is purely theoretical and (probably) directly proportionate.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 21, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> thought this is purely theoretical and (probably) directly proportionate.



Which would in reality make sense of the whole copper pipes and base with aluminum fins... The copper gets warm slowly while the aluminum fins with the fan on it stays cool to cool the heat pipes and keep them at a solid temperature.

I don't know if its anything noticeable or that really makes a decent difference, but I have read that there is a reason behind it before. Who knows.... As far as I'm concerned as long as my processor idles within 5-10 F of my room temperature I'm happy.


----------



## kakazza (Jan 21, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_conductivity

Aluminium   237
Copper   401


----------



## Esse (Jan 21, 2008)

The HSF is tiny! I would of preferred if I didn't even get one if it meant saving some money.
E8200 @ 4.4GHz with TRUE does 40c load 

Heres mine:


----------



## Homeless (Jan 21, 2008)

Esse said:


> The HSF is tiny! I would of preferred if I didn't even get one if it meant saving some money.
> E8200 @ 4.4GHz with TRUE does 40c load
> 
> Heres mine:



You can buy an OEM processor, but then you don't get a nice warranty


----------



## EnglishLion (Jan 21, 2008)

Homeless said:


> You can buy an OEM processor, but then you don't get a nice warranty



Who wants a warranty on a cpu?  I've never returned one under warranty - in fact I've never had one fail.  They have temp cut offs too, so you're unlikely to fry it.  The warranty is just another piece of wasted paper!

As for the small HSF, it's to fit more applications inc sff cases.  For those wishing to OC, an OEM HSF is obviously going to be better but for all other applications the std HSF is going to be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Great logic there, you never had one fail hence you don't need warranty. I'd love to hear you repeat that when one does fail on you.


----------



## largon (Jan 21, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> > There is no such thing as element-specific "heat dissipation factor".
> 
> 
> no, but there is "thermal resistance," and copper's is lower than aluminium. so there.


Meaning copper is superior for cooling appliances by all attributes. Except for raw material price. 
Your point eludes me. 


niko084 said:


> *material with more thermal resistance will take longer to heat up and longer to cool down* because it is resistant to thermal changes, so in that matter it would take longer/shorter depending for the heat to dissipate.


Not exactly. 
Thermal resistance only affects how well a given material conducts heat. It _alone_ has no impact on how long a time it takes to heat/cool a mass of an object from AºC to BºC - atleast not for low-mass/volume objects like heatsink fins. 





			
				niko084 said:
			
		

> copper gets warm slowly while the aluminum fins with the fan on it stays cool to cool the heat pipes and keep them at a solid temperature.


Why do the fins stay cool? And _for how long_? 
What you're talking about is thermal capacitance (tc). Alu has much higher tc compared to copper, but for use in electronics' heatsinks higher _tc has no purpose at all_ as the only scenario a high tc would be beneficial would be a situation where the time heat was "injected" was non-continuous. Continuous heat loads, that for example, CPUs produce causes the aluminum fins' temperature to raise to a point where it is almost on-par to that of the copper heatpipes _but due to inferior heat conductivity a tempereture gradient will form between the heatpipe-fin contact point and the far-end of the fin_. An all-copper heatsink would spike the temps more quickly but it would max at a lower ºC for both the cooled chip & the heatsink itself. HS with copper base&pipes+alu fins would have a slower temperature climb but both the chip&heatsink would max a few ºC higher than the one made of copper. 

Infact, a material with extremely poor heat capacity and high conductivity would be an ideal heatsink material as it would heat up quickly thus making more efficient use of it's surface area. carbon nanotubes being an example of such a material. _Another_ ideal HS material would be the opposite: an "exotic material" with _insane_ thermal capacity that it would just absorb all the heat injected in it thus warming up very, very slowly. By "exotic material" (with _insane_ heat capacity) I mean that such material doesn't _exist_.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jan 21, 2008)

LMAO @ entire discussion.  I hope you guys all did alright in high school physics. 

@ Largon thanks for taking the time to clarify for them.


----------



## Homeless (Jan 21, 2008)

I too have never had a processor fail, but the difference between OEM and retail is $10.  OEM gives you a 90 day warranty while you get a 3 year with retail.  Even if you aren't going to use the retail HSF, it's worth the extra $10 imo.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sometimes the differance is more than $10,specially in the uk.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2008)

The standard ones that came with the Conroe chips had so much more OC headroom with stock cooling since the heatsink was larger. This one's size scares me but since it's a fab-shrink with the processors' TDP ranging 35~55 W this should do the job for stock speed and maybe a 8% OC squeezed in.

The ones that come with the Yorkfield (QX 9650) are awesome in fact Mandelore could play with his QX9650 pretty well on stock-cooling.

This is the one (owner: Mandelore)





His stock-cooled OC spree


----------



## largon (Jan 21, 2008)

The new Intel Extreme-series stock cooler sure is an improvement but think it would have no chance against the quad-heatpipe monstrosity that comes with higher-rated Athlon X2s.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2008)

^Does this come with the X2 6000+??


----------



## largon (Jan 21, 2008)

I think the newest X2s like 6000+ are boxed but don't include a HSF of anykind. 
It's the high 5_00+ series that have these. Or atleast have HAD.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a X2 5400+ (Windsor, the 2x 512KB L2 variant of the 5600+) It didn't come with this cooler. I bought it like last July.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 21, 2008)

I have one of those with a new Allendale i just got, fortunately I had about 4 of the copper core coolers left and i used one of those with some AS.


----------



## Kyro (Jan 21, 2008)

malware said:


> The new 45nm Wolfdale Core 2 Duo E8000 CPUs have a new cooler bundled with the BOX package. As you can see below, the cooler is similar than the one found in Intel's 65nm Conroes. This move probably helps Intel trim down the manufacturing costs, but mostly comes to show one big plus of the 45nm process and that's the lower heat output.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





do you never read the forum ?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2008)

He's the News Editor of this website. Make your point  pertaining to the topic and leave or just leave, don't  potshot at others.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2008)

My 4200+ I bought in early 2006 has a fan on the top and a silver hs


----------



## niko084 (Jan 21, 2008)

I found the information on heatsinks I was looking for.
http://www.thermshield.com/ThermshieldPages/Copper_vs_Aluminum.pdf

So indeed minus the weight and cost copper is superior as long as you have good air flow on it.
With low airflow aluminum is better.


----------



## largon (Jan 21, 2008)

Note that it doesn't say alu _performs_ better with low air flow, but that the ratio of cost-per-gain is too not worth it at low airflow.
From the PDF:





> When airflow speed is below 400 linear feet per minute and/or the heat input area
> is a high percentage of the heat sink base area the *extra cost* of copper may not be
> justified.


Economical / industrial point of view ≠ hardware enthusiast's point of view


----------



## niko084 (Jan 21, 2008)

largon said:


> Note that it doesn't say alu _performs_ better with low air flow, but that the ratio of cost-per-gain is too not worth it at low airflow.
> From the PDF:Economical / industrial point of view ≠ hardware enthusiast's point of view



No very true, but it answers my questions as to why like my AC Freezer has aluminum fins sheer weight....


----------



## trt740 (Jan 22, 2008)

same cooler came with my X3210 it's very good for how small it is and when I say small it is near the size of a AM2 4000+x2 stock cooler size handled my Xeon to about 3.2ghz


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2008)

In any event, I'll continue to use after market coolers, and add this to my "stock cooler graveyard"  Anyone overclocking really has no business using such a crappy cooler.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 22, 2008)

Unfortunately overclockers are a minority  and for those who use these at stock-speeds, should they not face overheating issues, this cooler wins.


----------

